# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  danalock, smart lock, Danalock International ApS, Harlev, Denmark

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Danalock International ApS

----------


## Airicist

No more keys - lock and unlock with you phone 

Published on Sep 10, 2014




> No more keys.
> danalock is an electronic doorlock you can control with a touch, a twist or with your smartphone.
> Grant time-limited access to friends, family or a household, monitor the use of your lock and much more

----------


## Airicist

Poly-Control's Danalock is hard to please 

Published on Dec 1, 2014




> The Poly-Control Danalock sits squarely on the high-maintenance side of the DIY smart home scale

----------


## Airicist

danalock SCANDI-version mounting guide video 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> See how easy it is to mount a danalock SCANDI on your door

----------

